
Ask HN: What's the fastest way to gain expertise in a new domain? - cloogshicer
Whenever someone asks how to come up with business ideas, people often suggest [1][2] to get expertise in a domain other than programming. I think that&#x27;s great advice.<p>I&#x27;m wondering what the fastest way is to get this expertise though.<p>The ones I&#x27;ve come up with are:<p>- Get a job in the domain&#x2F;industry<p>- Talk to experts from the domain<p>Do you have any other ideas?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=17104598
[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=18270124
======
therufa
IMO having a mentor or an advisor (aka. a specialist in a specific field) is
the one of the greatest boost in terms of gaining experience. The second thing
is a process that children do when they are learning anything new. This
process consists of imitation, failing fast and shamelessly, never taking
anything for granted and asking whenever something is not clear. The company
who I work for uses a process similar to what I described to develop
disruptive business models, and apparently it works quite well. We usually
work together with our clients only for a short period of time but gain vast
amount knowledge and experience in their area of expertise. The key of our
success is usually the intensity of the cooperation. Even though we work
together only for a short amount of time, we are almost constantly in contact.
The customer becomes our mentor so to say, and we come up with ideas and
verify them with the process described. It is incredibly efficient. If you're
interested in the method or the company take a look at
[http://sclable.com](http://sclable.com)

~~~
cloogshicer
Thanks for your response! Yeah, getting a mentor is extremely helpful, any
ideas how to find one for a given industry?

